# [How To] Installing offline Gnome2?



## valhalla (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, I have problems with gnome2 installation. Since I'm not succeeding in configuring my sierra usb modem, I have to install gnome2 in offline mode. I ran command [cmd=]make clean && make clean install[/cmd] in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2 directories, but mostly the system requested some packages that gnome2 needs. 

And the system always patching through the ftp address to download, which means I must have Internet Connection but unfortunately I don't have it. So I was downloading the packages that the system needs to installing gnome2, I was downloading from (ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/) but it takes all day to knowing which package that I need to installing gnome2.

I've been searching in gnome website but no results, and also by googling looking for compressed gnome package for FreeBSD but no results too. 

Anyone can help me with this problem? I would very much appreciate it..



Best regards,



PS: Sorry for my English and grammar are not so well...


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2011)

If the system has a net connection:
`# cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2`
`#  make fetch-recursive`

A list of the files needed:
`# cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2`
`#  make fetch-recursive-list`


----------

